# مشمش / مشمشة



## jawad-dawdi

مشمش / مشمشة

هل تعني في لهجتك شيئا آخر غير الفاكهة المعروفة؟​


----------



## momai

باللهجة السورية لا , هل تعني باللهجة المغربية اي شيء اخر؟


----------



## Linolenic

وفي الأردن أيضًا ليس لها معنى آخر
ولكن "بالمشمش" مستخدمة بمعنى
"مستحيل"
وربما يعود هذا التعبير على الفاكهة أيضًا​


----------



## Schem

.وفي السعودية أيضًا ليس لها معنى آخر. لكن قد تكون اسم دلع لمشعل أو مشاري وتستخدم أيضا لتعني مستحيل كما في الأردن


----------



## jawad-dawdi

momai said:


> باللهجة السورية لا , هل تعني باللهجة المغربية اي شيء اخر؟



في اللهجة المغربية كلمة (مُشّ) تعني قطّ

في أطار بحثي عن أصل الكلمة عثرت على مشمشة كإسم لقطّة

والأمر يتعلق برسوم كرتونية لا علاقة للمغاربة أو المغرنيين عموما بها

مشمشة تكرار لمقطع مش كما أن دُبدُب تكرار لمقطع دُبّ

أضيف إلى ذلك أننا ننادي القط بلفظ : بش بش

والباء كما هو معروف في اللغة العربية قد يكون أصلها ميميا والعكس صحيح

لا أظنّ أنّ هذا محض صدفة​


----------

